# 2004 Nissan Altima Interior Speaker



## Black n C0ke (Nov 23, 2005)

I have a 04 altima and one of my speakers blew out, my back driver side speaker blew out, does any body know where i could buy another set ?


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Black n C0ke said:


> I have a 04 altima and one of my speakers blew out, my back driver side speaker blew out, does any body know where i could buy another set ?


Good lord that is incredibly vague. Do you want stock speakers or something else? Its not that hard to find an audio equipment store. I mean really you could just type something as stupid as "speaker" on google and get something. Anyways, you need a 6.5" speaker (dont quote me on that Im not positive about the newer altimas but I cant see why they would change the speaker size since its been 6.5" forever). WWW.Onlinecarstereo.Com usually has good deals so try them out. Tell us what you are looking for in a speaker and how much money you wanna spend and we will be much more usefull.


----------



## Black n C0ke (Nov 23, 2005)

Ive already spent a great deal of money on the car putting in a pioneer avic-D1 with subs and amp so i just want to get a regular stock speaker, i dont want to change the interior speakers. sorry if i wasnt clear on my description.


----------

